# HPS bulb of choice?



## SensiStarFan (Feb 8, 2011)

I have run 3 flowering cycles with my two current 600 HPS bulbs so I am about to replace them.  Anyone use their's longer than a couple-few cycles?  From what I have read they deteroriate a lot after a couple cycles.  Some of the bulb manufacturers say they last a year but they are the manufacturers so I obviously don't trust them.

-Also, I am curious if anyone out there that has tried different types of bulbs could give me their opinion on bulb types.  I have tried Hortilux and GrowBright but I was curious if anyone out there has come across something they swear by.  
Thanks,
SensiStarFan


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 8, 2011)

It's all about lumens. The cheaper the better. Get yourself a cheap PAR meter and test the bulbs to know when they need to be replaced.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 8, 2011)

Everyone loves pics so here are my Sensi Star girls.  For the first time in years I am trying some other beans so the other plants in the pic are some LA Ultra grown from seed.  Their clones are rooting so I can sex them soon :hubba: 

View attachment newsensi 001.JPG


----------



## Alistair (Feb 8, 2011)

From my experience and reading, the Hortilux HPS bulbs aren't worth the extra cost.  Nowadays, I go to Lowes and buy a cheap HPS and replace it often.  The cheap ones seem to do as well as the more expensive ones.

The plants look nice.  I like how they're nice and green.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Allstair.  I tried Lowe's today but they only stock up to 400 HPS so no 600's there.  I will have to get them online.  Time to hit up ebay and see who will ship them the cheapest


----------



## Locked (Feb 8, 2011)

I buy all my bulbs from 1000bulbs. com....I paid like 6 bucks for a 400w HPS and 30 something bucks for my 600w HPS bulbs. I buy cheap and replace often....jmo


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 8, 2011)

ok so how often is often Hamster, i just orderd a 400 watt balast and bulb from amazon, always done cfl grows, i just figured let it go till it burnt out, lol sorry but im a total noob still and always


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2011)

I replace every 6 month the way I understand it you loose 10% of the lumens in the first 10 days then it levels off and the rest of the life of the bulb the lumens stay around the same


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 9, 2011)

well thats no sooooo bad, thanks ozzy


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2011)

A guy at another forum graphed two different HPS bulbs compared it with light meter readings as well as plant growth.

he noticed that the bulb went through a slight peak. But the initial burn in out of the box was comparable to the decrease at the end life. He noticed at about 50-100 hrs is when it really started cranking light. 

My comment to him. The mineral salts on the filament are crystallized and never been burned in before and that may be a factor in why they don't produce a bunch of light at the beginning. HPS bulbs work on theory, but there is a "peak" to its operation unlike CFLs. But like most electrical/electronic devices they work most efficiently after a period of "burn in". Car motors, anything producing, utilizing energy "break in"
an HPS bulb almost behaves more "mechanical" then "chemical" in operation and in running time. Needs to fire on warm up then about mid day its cranking...like the old guitar amp tubes. about mid life is when they sounded the sweetest.

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_vapor_lamp#End_of_life

CFL's are the ones with major lumen loss in the first 10 days and there loss is almost purely exponential. But I think its the gas used in the bulb and its chemical reactions. I would think "compact sodium vapor" bulbs would be a better replacement to incandescent then CFL's Way more efficient light, way longer life, and can get up to 100cri (MH) or soft white with a more softer incandescent look...Flos/CFLs give me a headache over time every spectrum they offer.  

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_fluorescent_lamp#Lifespan

At about 15,000 hrs is when I think about replacing HPS/MH. Avg life is 20k hrs plus. If your replacing every 6 months your only using maybe a 1/4 of the life's bulb if only on 12/12. (12x365)

Don't throw em out...I'll take em off your hands


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2011)

Good info Mutt.....

When I used to use my hps bulbs for veg and ran them 24-0 I wld change them every 6-8 months...now that I only run 12-12 with them they get swapped out after 10-12 months...then the old ones become emergency bulbs.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2011)

On your HPS/metal halide when running 24/0, A solid cool down every now and then makes the bulbs last longer. Lets the minerals salts re-crystallize and re-form. Even is 23.5/.5 or 23/1 will gain more life out of the bulb.  Or just 1 hour a week.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2011)

In other words I just been wasting money on replacing bulbs in the flowering room and a bulb should be good for 2 yrs right?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2011)

1-1/2 yrs is good...2yrs would be "squeezing" it. 6 months your throwing away money IMO.
The less its turned on and off the longer the life. So being on 12/12 would say a 1/8-1/4 decrease in life max.
I swap every 14 months-18 months. depending if I notice less vigor in the flower room...plants won't lie to ya 
of course the grow light places would want you replacing more often, but manuf. specs 20,000+ hours total life, should be able to get at least 10k-12k hours outa them before the decrease in output. So yeah you could get two years, but think it would be pushing it.
a friend of mine is hitting his 4th year on his 70w HPS bulb LOL still growing LOL


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2011)

That just frees up more money for seeds :yay:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot Mutt, good stuff.


----------

